# Is it just me or.....



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

...is the website been slowing down more and more every day. Seems like it takes way longer than it used to to load any part of the forums. Maybe to many ads?


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep. starting to have some serious issues. Sometimes it just locks up altogether. If you click on a topic, it wont load any of the replies.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh I thought it was just me. I was thinking something was wrong with my computer again. I wasn't looking forward to re-booting the harddrive again.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WingedShooter7 said:


> ...is the website been slowing down more and more every day. Seems like it takes way longer than it used to to load any part of the forums. Maybe to many ads?


Yeah its been a POS lately, Chris asked what it was doing so I dont think he has time to check whats up.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah, pretty slow but not all the time. Last night was real slow.


----------

